# Veterinarian Opportunities in Japan



## HopefulExpatVet

Asking from the perspective of an American DVM graduate. I am preparing to enter school in the states, and have always entertained the idea of an expat stint in Japan. American school has exchange program in Japan, which I plan to pursue but information on any opportunity to stay there for any length and gain emoyment is hard to find. 

I have read around and seen other posts on expat forums and on external sites relating to the issue. 
I am now aware that the market is saturated and that licensing requires a daunting level of Japanese language skill. 

However, there doesn't seem to be much information beyond this.

I have also seen in recent years where foreign medical doctors have been allowed to practice privately as expats so long as they only practice on expats and not Japanese nationals. Some hospitals in Tokyo seem to recruit such physicians. However, there seems to be no such offering for veterinarians. I doubt this will change given that it's hard to determine if your pet is an expat or a Japanese national lol.

Further, everyone seems to portend that passing the licensing exams would be near to impossible. But, are they truly so? Has anyone seen a foreign (Western) veterinarian out there?

What I'm really looking for is if anyone has any experience that could give me more insight than just the market is flooded, it's impossible to pass exams, don't do it, etc. As in has anyone seen anyone who has done it? Are there opportunities for western vets to work at colleges or universities? Are there international companies employing vets that work there? Looking to see if anyone has any additional insight that they may have been better able to gain in country and on the ground, as opposed to an internet search an reading about licensing steps and requirements on govt sites. 

Thank you to everyone for taking the time to read and respond!


----------



## BC305

Hi,
There are veterinary clinics located on US military bases in Japan that hire US vets/staff. It's a US government job.
Best of luck to you.


----------

